# Cichlids and Ponds, What is the Hardiest African Cichlid?



## Rock Harbor (Sep 15, 2010)

I am in the process of digging a pond in my backyard and I will be attempting to keep some African Cichlids in this pond. The pond will have plenty of filtration, water movement and various means to moderate the temperatures. I am thinking its going to be about 10 ft wide by 20 ft long by 4 ft deep [in other words plenty big].

Question: What is a hardy African that would be able to survive the initial setup after I have cycled the pond using other local species?

Thanks for any other suggestions/concerns you might have.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Oreochromis niloticus or Oreochromis mossambicus are pretty much the hardiest African you'll find. You better check to make sure they aren't illegal as they can be invasive in warm climates.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Agreed....


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

The bonus in keeping Tilapia species is that you'll be able to eat some of them once they get going. :lol:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Why not some Texas Cichlids? Herichthys cyanoguttatus

Not African, but given their natural range, it seems like it might be a good fit.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

If you're gonna go that route then get something a little nicer than cyanoguttalatus. Something like herichthys turquoise or green texas!


----------



## Rock Harbor (Sep 15, 2010)

I will do some research and see if any of these are available in my area. RH


----------

